# Pleco L List



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I was doing some research and looking into the types of plecos, and I came across this list: http://www.plecoplanet.com/forum/articles.php?&order=asc

It also has a profile related to it.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you tried Planet catfish, an excellent site for all catfish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

+1 to PlanetCatfish... the best site for all catfish as well as L number loricarids


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Planetcatfish is good for pictures/profiles 
The forum IMO is no good the people are rude and don't seem to have time to answer 

Plecoplanet has lots of people who are willing to help. the forum is friendly and helpful.

Arofanatics probably has the most breeders of rare plecos. Great site IMO


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Planetcatfish is good for pictures/profiles
> Arofanatics probably has the most breeders of rate plecos. Great site IMO


what's considered rate plecos?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ScarletFire said:


> what's considered rate plecos?


I meant rare


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Arofanatics probably has the most breeders of rare plecos. Great site IMO


plus, I love their various pleco pic threads. Some of those fish are STUNNING


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

is canadian pleco a good site \?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I would assume it'd be an alright site. Probably full of friendly plecofinatics.


----------

